# SchH Titled dog in Rescue..



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I’m posting this in the General Rescue section, as this dog is safe and i’m not promoting him... just thought it was an interesting find. I regularly mention that CA tends to have a high number of exceptionally nice GSD in rescue and although a dog like this is rare... his story is just an example of how a seemingly well bred and titled dog could end up in this position.

It’s not something i really thought about before... but what is the safety net for imported dogs?

Faust


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There isn't one for imported dogs. Sounds like the owners are doing right by him.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have had two imported and titled dogs as fosters. One was a 9 year old SchH 3 and the other a 10 year old SchH 1. It happens. They get imported, especially the females for breeding, and it doesn't work out. In the case of the SchH 3, her owner and trainer had passed away and she was sold as part of the estate. The new owner had to spay her due to pyometra and then lost her home in the "Great Recession". The other was retired from breeding and sent to rescue.

It does happen.
Sheilah


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fantastic looking boy there


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

That’s a very nice dog. To import a fully titled dog isn’t cheap. I wonder why the owner decided to go through a rescue.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> That’s a very nice dog. To import a fully titled dog isn’t cheap. I wonder why the owner decided to go through a rescue.


maybe they have a contact/relationship with someone at the rescue... or for the safety net... to attract a broader audience...
not sure, but having a 7yr old, if this dog is as good as he sounds on paper - he’s a score!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Fodder said:


> maybe they have a contact/relationship with someone at the rescue... or for the safety net... to attract a broader audience...
> not sure, but having a 7yr old, if this dog is as good as he sounds on paper - he’s a score!


He’s definitely a steal from rescue. It leaves me with so many questions. Definitely not the type of dog I would expect to find there. You can find a good dog anywhere though.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> He’s definitely a steal from rescue. It leaves me with so many questions. Definitely not the type of dog I would expect to find there. You can find a good dog anywhere though.


about a month ago, another CA rescue had a 1-2yr old cropped and tattooed pb beauceron. pretty wild.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Fodder said:


> about a month ago, another CA rescue had a 1-2yr old cropped and tattooed pb beauceron. pretty wild.


That’s not even an easy dog to find. That is wild.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My guess is this is a courtesy post thru the rescue and the dog is not actually IN the rescue. The description tells his story.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...it’s a little different than most courtesy posts i’ve seen that simply direct you to the owners contact info. in faust’s case, it seems potential adopters would still apply through the rescue. or perhaps somewhat of a hybrid. i placed several dogs through courtesy listings and gave the rescue the adoption fee i collected in exchange for being able to use their app which they forwarded me the promising applicants and just overall appreciation.

not sure what the arrangement is here, but he’s definitely still with his owners as stated in his bio.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

True. They may be asking the rescue to vet the homes. I've done that before. Fostered the dog, incurred all expenses, and let the rescue vet the homes.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yep, that!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Fodder said:


> ...it’s a little different than most courtesy posts i’ve seen that simply direct you to the owners contact info. in faust’s case, it seems potential adopters would still apply through the rescue. or perhaps somewhat of a hybrid. i placed several dogs through courtesy listings and gave the rescue the adoption fee i collected in exchange for being able to use their app which they forwarded to me, and just overall appreciation.
> 
> not sure what the arrangement is here, but he’s definitely still with his owners as stated in his bio.


It reads like it’s an adoption through the rescue more than a “hey this dog is looking for a home, contact this person.” That’s one of the questions I have. Some of the other questions that came to mind are who he cane from in Germany, why he was chosen to come over, what has he done since he’s been here and what training he’s had since coming here. All of that isn’t really pertinent to adopting him, it’s just stuff that comes to mind seeing a dog like him in a rescue. Based on the costs of getting a dog like that, someone deciding to just adopt him out surprises me. I also wonder about him being kept intact for this long by the owner but expecting him to be fixed once he’s adopted. It makes sense if it’s an actual adoption through the rescue or they are trying to prevent the byb/puppy miller types from using him. It’s just something else that comes to mind.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well, he’s 7.... i imagine finding him the right home is more important than recooping any $$. and yes, i’m betting that neutering is a stipulation of the rescue. even if it were just a courtesy listing... that’d likely still be a requirement of the rescue before the agreement to list him. just by pure association.

i never got into all the details but i do have a co worker who adopted through this rescue... home interview was done by a rescue volunteer, but when going to meet and pick the dog up, the “fosters” were the dogs original owners.

anyway, you’re right, lots of questions... i’m sure all the info is available to anyone considering him.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

The copy in his bio says that the owner is a SchH enthusiast, but can no longer handle the physical toll, due to injury. It also says that neutering would be a stipulation of any potential rehoming.

I hope he is able to be placed in a home that can appreciate all the hard work and training that has been put in to him.


----------

